

Keep your mallocs close, and your related mallocs closer - octopus
http://altdevblogaday.com/2011/07/08/keep-your-mallocs-close-and-your-related-mallocs-closer/

======
weel
Yes, you _can_ beat the standard malloc. Use jemalloc.
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
engineering/scalable...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
engineering/scalable-memory-allocation-using-jemalloc/480222803919)

